# BCS: Negro



## glupson

Mnogi stariji se sjecaju Negro bombona - odzacar grla, ilustriran odzacarem (dimnjacar u B i H verziji) u crnom, koji cetkom cisti odzak (dimnjak). Nista problematicno, nista politicki nekorektno, u ocima socijalistickog omladinca, kakav sam nekad bio.

No, od nedavno se taj proizvod nalazi u evropskim prodavnicama, valjda trazen od ex-Yu dijaspore. I eto problema... Naime, kako ne primjetiti tu strasnu rijec "negro" !?
Ona jednostavno u zapadno-evropskom kontekstu ima negativnu konotaciju, i pojava "politicki nekorektnih bombona" je cesto predmet novinskih clanaka i zucnih rasprava.

Sad, interesuje me misljenje poznavalaca BSC jezika: da li je kod nas "negro" pogrdna rijec za crnca?


Ili jednostavno - da li je rijec "negro" vezana za uniformu odzacara, ili za crnca?


----------



## DarkChild

IN Bulgarian негър has traditionally been the neutral word for a black person. In recent years, I suppose due to influence from English, the word is being avoided since it has negative connotations in that language and the preferred term has been чернокож.


----------



## Roman A

U ukrajinskom jaziku Čornodupyj/Čornomordyj ima negativnu konotaciju, Негр(Nеhr)-nеutrаlаn


----------



## swintok

Roman A said:


> U ukrajinskom jaziku Čornodupyj/Čornomordyj ima negativnu konotaciju, Негр(Nеhr)-nеutrаlаn



I'm not sure I would agree that негр is still entirely neutral in Ukrainian.  It is increasingly taking on negative associations, perhaps under the influence of English.  Чорнодупий and чорномордий are of course both negative because of the дупа and морда parts, rather than the чорний, and are specifically meant to be offensive.  Two other terms that are seen as neutral (i.e., politically correct) and that are increasingly encountered in the media are чорношкірий and темношкірий.


----------



## Jeki

Zanimljivog li pitanja.  Toliko sam puta jela te bombone, ali nikad nisam nazivu Negro pridavala bilo kakvo pogrdno značenje. Dakle, za mene "negro" ni u kom slučaju nije pogrdan naziv za crnca i tu "reč" nikad nisam ni čula van konteksta negro bombona već pre kao prvi deo reči u izvedenicama (na primer negroidan).


----------



## DarkChild

If you guys used Cyrillic, you wouldn't have that problem


----------



## Vanja

Reč negro nije vezana ni za crnca ni za uniformu odžačara, to je prosto ime brenda te vrste bombona - odžačar grla, bombone koje su tako jake da "čiste", probiju grlo. I zašto stariji da se sećaju tih bombona - one se još proizvode  Ima čak i više vrsta. A kad sretneš odžačara, to je srećan znak, dakle nema veze sa ničim pogrdnim ili lošim.

Nema pogrdne reči za crnca kod nas koliko ja znam.


----------



## itreius

Vanja said:


> Nema pogrdne reči za crnca kod nas koliko ja znam.




Hm.

_Kmica_, _crnjo_, _crnčuga_, _niger_?


----------



## Vanja

itreius said:


> Hm.
> 
> _Kmica_, _crnjo_, _crnčuga_, _niger_?



Znači Hrvati imaju ove reči...hm, nisam znala. 

Kmica - nikad čula()ili piše Krnica, italic stil malo daje nejasna slova, ali ni za to drugo nisam čula,zvuči šatrovački)
crnjo zbog O na kraju zvuči bosanski, crnja bi bilo po srpskom, ali to opet ne mora da nosi konotaciju vređanja, iako se naglašava boja kože i kose
 crnčuga - ako te neko nervira uvek možeš da izvedeš ovaj oblik reči, za sve reči pa i reč crnac, pa se onda ovo ne računa
niger - ovo je strana reč i vuče se po rep slengu,a opet ne mora da zvuči uvredljivo, sem ako se stavi u kontekstu vređanja

Zaključak: ako želiš nekog da uvrediš možeš na hiljadu načina, ako ne želiš, reči koje se pozivaju na boju kože ne moraju obavezno da budu uvredljive. To je opis rase, a ne konstantacija inferiornosti, jer ne potiče iz naše kulture koja nema nekog kontakta sa crncima. Mi ne možemo reći Afrikanac, jer su i Arapi Afrikanci, a spadaju u bele, tako da nema druge reči sem crnac za pripadnika crne rase.


----------



## VelikiMag

Vanja said:


> crnčuga - ako te neko nervira uvek možeš da izvedeš ovaj oblik reči, za sve reči pa i reč crnac, pa se onda ovo ne računa


_Crnčuga_ je veoma pogrdna riječ za crnca, te se itekako računa. Kako bi se mogao izvesti ovakav oblik za sve riječi? Neki primjer?

Pored već navedenih, pogrdan izraz je i _čamuga_.


----------



## itreius

Vanja said:


> Znači Hrvati imaju ove reči...hm, nisam znala.
> 
> Kmica - nikad čula()ili piše Krnica, italic stil malo daje nejasna slova, ali ni za to drugo nisam čula,zvuči šatrovački)



Kmica, sa *m*. Doslovno znači _tama_ ali kad se koristi za osobu, onda je pogrdna riječ za crnca. Ne znam, možda se koristi samo tu u Hrvatskoj.




Vanja said:


> ne mora da nosi konotaciju vređanja, iako se naglašava boja kože i kose
> 
> 
> crnčuga - ako te neko nervira uvek možeš da izvedeš ovaj oblik reči, za sve reči pa i reč crnac, pa se onda ovo ne računa
> niger - ovo je strana reč i vuče se po rep slengu,a opet ne mora da zvuči uvredljivo


Sve tri su pogrdne riječi. Ne shvaćam kako se ne bi _računalo_ jer riječ kontekstualno ne mora biti negativna? Pa ni _nigger_ ne mora biti negativna, ako ju npr. koristi član Afro-Američke zajednice unutar nekog specifičnog konteksta. Svejedno ju smatramo pogrdnom riječi.



Vanja said:


> Zaključak: ako želiš nekog da uvrediš možeš na hiljadu načina, ako ne želiš, reči koje se pozivaju na boju kože ne moraju obavezno da budu uvredljive. To je opis rase, a ne konstantacija inferiornosti, jer ne potiče iz naše kulture koja nema nekog kontakta sa crncima. Mi ne možemo reći Afrikanac, jer su i Arapi Afrikanci, a spadaju u bele, tako da nema druge reči sem crnac za pripadnika crne rase.



Ne mogu se nikako složiti s tim zaključkom. Reci mi, što je za tebe pogrdna riječ? Je li za tebe _Yank_ pogrdan naziv za Amerikanca?

Još bih prethodnom popisu dodao i riječ _čađavi_, tad se nisam sjetio.


----------



## Jeki

VelikiMag said:


> _Crnčuga_ je veoma pogrdna riječ za crnca, te se itekako računa. Kako bi se mogao izvesti ovakav oblik za sve riječi? Neki primjer?



I ja sam se isto to zapitala. A onda i kako je uopšte izvedena imenica crnčuga? Posle kratke pretrage naišla sam na sažetak jednog članka posvećenog postanku sufiksa -čuga u kom se navode imenice dvorčuga, kamenčuga, pivčuga, ali se pominje i da je moguće da je crnčuga postalo od crnc-a + juga. U svakom slučaju, ovaj mi se sufiks ne čini mnogo produktivnim u jeziku.


----------



## VelikiMag

Jeki said:


> I ja sam se isto to zapitala. A onda i kako je uopšte izvedena imenica crnčuga? Posle kratke pretrage naišla sam na sažetak jednog članka posvećenog postanku sufiksa -čuga u kom se navode imenice dvorčuga, kamenčuga, pivčuga, ali se pominje i da je moguće da je crnčuga postalo od crnc-a + juga. U svakom slučaju, ovaj mi se sufiks ne čini mnogo produktivnim u jeziku.


Slažem se u vezi produktivnosti, skoro da je i nema. Od navedenih, ja sam čuo jedino _kamenčuga_. Ali nijedna se ne odnosi na čovjeka, pa samim tim i nije pogrdna. Pada mi na pamet _ljenčuga/lenčuga_, ali čak ni to ne bih okarakterisao kao uvredljivo.
Mislim da možemo zaključiti da se ipak ne mogu od svih riječi praviti ovi oblici, već su samo poneki zaživjeli. _Crnčuga_ je jedan od njih i u najmanju ruku izražava prezir.


----------

